# American Idol



## Sonya (May 5, 2012)

I do not watch much network tv, but I do dvr AI and watch it when I have time...which is odd because I am not much of a music listener. I do think this years talent is very good. I guess I don't really have a favorite this year. I kinda like Holly, although not the best singer, I admire her determination....I kinda have a feeling that Joshua will win though. What do you think? Do any of you watch the Voice? I have seen bits and pieces....which show do you like better?


----------



## Mona (May 5, 2012)

I am VERY IMPRESSED with the talent on Idol again this season. Last year I thought was the best and this year it got even BETTER! UNREAL! I don;t have any "favorites" really, as who I WANT to win, as I think they are all so very talented that I will be happy for whoever it is, but going solely on singing ability alone, I would have to say Joshua, then Jessica, Phillip Phillips, and lastly Holly. I just LOVE Holly, and think she could go so much further if she had more experience and confidence.

I don't watch The Voice, but a friend of mine is always talking about it, twelling me how great it is, so one night when hubby wasn't here watching something else, I watched about 1/2 of it and didn't care for it much at all. In my opinion, the talent there did not even come close to that of Idol. It did not impress me near enough to make me want to watch it.


----------



## Sonya (May 5, 2012)

I agree, every year the talent does get better and better. I think they all will have a very good chance at record deals. I agree that Holly will probably go home next....she has improved so much and I think she really takes criticism constructively, thats why have a soft spot for her. It has been a very good season so far, I am going to have to check out the voice next season when it starts up, don't want to attempt to watch it in the middle of the season.


----------



## vickie gee (May 5, 2012)

I am too busy to watch it on a regular basis but I catch it often enough to catch up. Skylar was my favorite this time. As far as who has the best voice overall I have leaned toward Jessica. Occasionally I watch The Voice. Sometimes I have to flip the channel while the judges are talking (not Blake or Adam).


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (May 5, 2012)

I watch it and I also watch The Voice, although both have to be DVRd, so sometimes I find out results before I even watch the show!

Well, Skylar was one of my favs, so I was sad to learn she left. Joshua is very talented and probably deserves to win, but my gut tells me Phillip will. Jessica is very good, but for some reason doens't "click" for me. My favorite was Elise...such an amazing instrument her voice is! Having been a music major in college (not vocal) I really have an appreciation for what she can do with her voice. I will buy her records when they come out. Same with Skylar. Probably not Jessica or Joshua or Holly.

As for The Voice, it's very differnt from AI, so hard to compare the two. I think Carsen Daily is a terrible host, but I really like the personalities of the judges when mixed together. Blake is my favorite, then Adam. For contestants, I like the AA guy on Blake's team - the one that was the backup singer of Alishia Keys. I also like the rocker female from Cee Lo's team and also the blonde, Adelle-like one from Adam's team.


----------



## Danielle_E. (May 5, 2012)

I prefer the voice but I am watching American Idol as well. I am hoping that Joshua wins.


----------



## Sonya (May 5, 2012)

Well I'm gonna have start watching the voice next season...I do like me some Blake Shelton




....gonna have to look up who Adam and the other judges are.


----------



## ohmt (May 5, 2012)

Stopped watching American Idol a few years ago when the talent went downhill. Watched one episode this season and they tried to sing Whitney and was the saddest thing i've watched in a while. So, no AI for me. Tried to watch the Voice, but just couldn't get into it (though i do love Blake Shelton). I'm an X Factor fan. The talent there was anazing and this year they'll have a new host and judges to replace Nicole and Paula, thank goodness. I recommend it. Last year's winner is one of the most talented singers i've heard in a very long time.


----------



## Taylor Richelle (May 6, 2012)

Lots of talent this year. My favorites were Colton and Skylar, they both had the whole package. Very upset that they are no longer there, though they should be, I honestly could care less who wins now. I like too the winners to be someone who I enjoy watching every week and want to hear them on the radio. The people left bore me no matter how good they may be.


----------



## Sonya (May 7, 2012)

I really though Skylar was going to win it all, but last week was one of her weakest...I do think out of all of them she will probably have the best success because country music is so popular now and she is pure country. I really liked Alise (sp?) too, I loved her voice, so unique...but I just don't think she had the "fans" that the others had to keep voting for her. I've never watched the Xfactor either, but maybe I should check that one out too.


----------



## dixie_belle (May 7, 2012)

I've watched American Idol every year, and this year they have an incredible bunch of singers. They are all so very talented. Any of the remaining singers could win. I'm not a big fan of Joshua. I think he is an awesome singer, but every song he sings sounds the same. He makes it into a gospel hymn. While that is not a bad thing, I cannot imagine sitting at a Joshua concert and listening to an hour of that. Too much "sameness" for me. The singer with the most talent, in my opinion, is Jessica (and that is difficult to say because I have a big soft spot for Holly). Jessica can really sing. And she is so young, too. Imagine what she will be like once she matures.


----------



## Mona (May 7, 2012)

dixie_belle said:


> I've watched American Idol every year, and this year they have an incredible bunch of singers. They are all so very talented. Any of the remaining singers could win. I'm not a big fan of Joshua. I think he is an awesome singer, but every song he sings sounds the same. He makes it into a gospel hymn. While that is not a bad thing, I cannot imagine sitting at a Joshua concert and listening to an hour of that. Too much "sameness" for me. The singer with the most talent, in my opinion, is Jessica (and that is difficult to say because I have a big soft spot for Holly). Jessica can really sing. And she is so young, too. Imagine what she will be like once she matures.


TOTALLY AGREE!!!!!!!


----------



## Sterling (May 7, 2012)

I'm on the fence about X-Factor. I watched it last year and it seemed too "staged" to me. From Simon getting rid of the gal that won to him throwing his tantrums. I like the style of The Voice better. On Idol I've liked Holly from the start even tho she seems a bit inconsistent and keeps gravitating about how they say she's "thinking" too much instead of cutting loose and just singing. Don't know what genre she would gravitate towards tho. I kinda like Phillip...if I don't have to watch him sing too much. I like his personality, but some of his facial expressions and his leg-lifting don't win me over.I thought Skylar, even tho IMO was ok...her last performance she was over the top and seemed to be screaming too much. Guess you can say I don't really have a fav this year. If Holly could have gotten it together earlier on, found a genre/niche and been a bit more confident in herself...then I would have said she was the one to beat.


----------



## Sonya (May 7, 2012)

I so agree about watching Phillip sing...I like him but he looks so scarey when he sings....I told my husband he looks 'constipated' lol.


----------



## Danielle_E. (May 7, 2012)

I truly thought it would go down to Joshua and Skylar. I was absolutely shocked



to see her voted off. If Phillip wins I vow to never watch the show again because I think he should be the next one voted off. I thought his performance last week was pretty weak, (JMHO)


----------



## Taylor Richelle (May 7, 2012)

Danielle_E. said:


> I truly thought it would go down to Joshua and Skylar. I was absolutely shocked
> 
> 
> 
> to see her voted off. If Phillip wins I vow to never watch the show again because I think he should be the next one voted off. I thought his performance last week was pretty weak, (JMHO)


I agree 100%! i was so shocked to see her go! I thought it would come down to either her and Joshua or her and Colton. I liked Phil, but he never changes anything up and the past few weeks have been terrible. He really does need to go and he should have gone way before Skylar.


----------



## Sonya (May 7, 2012)

I agree Danielle....last week was not good at all, especially his second song. He is cute though (when he isn't singing...lol). I think alot of young girls vote so that is how he has managed to stay on...I kinda miss Simon, all the judges are too nice....Randy will occasionally criticize but not like Simon did....Steven and Jennifer are afraid to hurt their feelings I think.


----------



## Mona (May 7, 2012)

Yes, Randy criticizes, but does so tactfully...something Simon didn't know the meaning of. Don;t get me wrong, I really did like Simon, but he could be downright mean, and that was (IMO) totally uncalled for.


----------



## Danielle_E. (May 7, 2012)

I agree that Simon sometimes could be quite ignorant, no people skills or no tact BUT he did however know what he was talking about and was usually correct.


----------



## minisch (May 7, 2012)

I watch it when I can. I think the talent just keeps getting better and better every year. I also watch the Voice when I remember that it's on. I like it, but it gets a little long for me. Guess I can't sit still long enough.


----------



## ohmt (May 7, 2012)

I'm a Simon fan and he's toned it down a wee bit in X Factor. But, he tells it like it is, no sugarcoating and i almost always agree with him. Paula and Nicole were both fired and i think that should show those that think it's staged that it isn't. It's Simon's show and they voted off people out of spite for him. So new judges this year and i can't wait-Nicole crying every episode was sickening. Watching the Voice-loved the first guy! The girl is terrible


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 9, 2012)

My fav is Phillip Phillips but so uch talent this year it seems anyone can win


----------



## Danielle_E. (May 9, 2012)

After that performance, if Jacob doesn't win well this show truly is not about talent but a popularity show only. I have not seen someone with such singing talent in quite some time.


----------



## Danielle_E. (May 9, 2012)

The other that comes close is Jessica!


----------



## Mona (May 10, 2012)

I agree Danielle, but I've seen it happen a couple times in the past! It seems the talent is the ONLY deciding factor. On the PLUS side, the runner-up does not get locked into the contract with Idol...they can start recording on their own immediately, so that's a bonus in itself!


----------



## Sonya (May 10, 2012)

Joshua and Jessica did kick butt last night. I think Holly is going home tonight.


----------



## Mona (May 10, 2012)

Sonya said:


> I think Holly is going home tonight.


Me too.




It will make me sad whichever one goes from here on in, as they are all such wonderful singers in their own way.


----------



## vickie gee (May 10, 2012)

I watched last night. I agree with ya'll Sonya and Mona.

Bless Holly, if you are going to sing a Bonnie Raitt song you got to sound bluesy. She did not. And oddly, I listened to Bonnie on youtubemusic all day yesterday and heard that song over and over...it is a song about "an intimate scene" so not at all appropriate for a 16 year old in my not so humble opinion.


----------



## Mona (May 10, 2012)

Well, I had my good little cry over the results tonight, and am now looking forward to next week.


----------



## Sonya (May 10, 2012)

I didn't get to watch it yet, I am at work but I gotta know...Holly?


----------



## Danielle_E. (May 10, 2012)

Yes Sonya, Holly is gone. It should have been Phillip in my opinion . Holly should have come in third. Well as I said if Phillip wins I am done with this show as I have a strong opinion that he lacks the talent. I am truly shocked that he is still in the running. At least The Voice goes for musical talent and not how a person looks.


----------



## Mona (May 10, 2012)

Danielle, if they were going soley on how they looked, our little Holly would still be there. She is a little darling!


----------



## Danielle_E. (May 10, 2012)

I am saying that the reason that Phillip is still there versus the last four that were there is because of the young pubescent girls. He is there based on his looks more so than his singing ability.


----------



## Mona (May 11, 2012)

I kind of disagree with that. Although he does not have the "range" and overall quality, he definitely CAN sing very well in his own "style". I think it is that uniqueness that is so captivatingto many. Also, let's face it...definitely it has a LOT to do with the size of your fan base. If they can't sing and maybe come from a city of strong support for "the local", that can help them go a LONG way! I have actually liked Phillip a lot for his diferent style of singing right from the very start. I wouldn't want to listen to him all the time, but then I wouldn't want to listen to the type of singing that Joshua and Jessica are doing either, but I think they should come out the top 2. I did not like Elise much at all. I really did to start with, she had a few good moments, and her voice was definitely unique, but she just fell short on many of the songs/notes. That being said, she did have a couple OUTSTANDING performances!! Colton I think left sooner than he should have for sure, and I was surprised that Hejun lasted as long as he did too. I like them all to start, but after seeing them sing week after week, it's easier to see where they fall short on their talent.

I think the show would be better balanced if the judges had more say in things...if they had a good percentage of the deciding votes each week. BUT, because it is AMERICAN IDOL, the people vote on who they want to be their favorite overall idol, not just based on singing ability, but on the "whole picture". I think that is why I liked Holly so much...she was more the "type" of singer that I personally could listen to, but she needed more experience, and also hit many flat notes. She also had her age and appearance backing her, helping to keep her in there that long. I am so happy and proud of them all!


----------



## Sterling (May 11, 2012)

Mona I agree with pretty much everything you said.....you seemed to pretty much put most of my thoughts in words and sum it up. I also think Phillip did a really GOOD job on the second song he sang the other night...even hubby who doesn't watch it and saw his performance said that he did a good job. I think Phillip seems to have the more professional vibe going for him. I was sad to see Holly go...but at this point one of them has to. Guess at this point in time, since Holly is gone and I was rooting for her hoping that she wold get more confident and grow, I'll be on Phillips side. I think Jessica could use a few more years under her to develop because even tho she's good, she has times where is unravels. Joshua....I like him, but I would not listen to his music. Same with Jessica.


----------



## Sonya (May 11, 2012)

I agree too Mona....Phillip does his own thing. Although Joshua and Jessica are definately better singers, I get bored with them though.


----------



## Danielle_E. (May 11, 2012)

I totally understand what you are all saying. I guess I am just watching the wrong show and will stick with The Voice . I am hoping that Joshua comes in second so that he can sing the songs his voice was meant to sing. I am hoping that Jessica will take first  as she has a long carreer ahead of her.


----------



## ohmt (May 11, 2012)

American Idol has never been all about talent, that's why some of the best singers, like Jennifer Hudson haven't made it to the top. It's more of a popularity contest, which is why i don't watch it anymore


----------



## Mona (May 11, 2012)

ohmt said:


> American Idol has never been all about talent, that's why some of the best singers, like Jennifer Hudson haven't made it to the top. It's more of a popularity contest, which is why i don't watch it anymore


Yes, and this is why it is so frustrating to me at times! Sometimes it is so obviously clear who the better singer is, and they get voted out.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (May 12, 2012)

Phillip is actually my favorite at this point. I love the unique sound to his voice and I think if he's allowed to make his own music when this is over, he will be successful. However, I don't vote, so I guess I can't complain no matter what happens. Jessica can sing, but there is just something about her that doesn't really do it for me. I think Joshua is very talented and probably should win at this point, but he too is someone I couldn't listen to day after day.

Holly has a great voice and is certainly gorgeous! Just beautiful imo. But the Bonnie Raitt song just wasn't very good for her. Not even a good song choice imo.


----------



## Becky (May 12, 2012)

I'm happy with the final 3. I think Philip has a completely unique voice and is amazing, but not sure he will be the overall winner. He will get a recording contract for sure. That song he did, Volcano?, was incredible!!

Jessica is one of the best young singers I've ever heard. She could sing the phone book. But, at 16, does she have the maturity to handle a professional career now? I know she will in the future. I could see her becoming another Whitney Houston.....

I think Joshua will win overall. Inicredible voice, incredible performer. And a stage presence nobody else has. I guess we will all see soon!


----------



## Mona (May 12, 2012)

Becky, I feel pretty much exactly the same way as you just described and for all the same reasons!!


----------



## Hosscrazy (May 12, 2012)

I think I'm going to have to start watching it again!

Liz N.


----------



## HGFarm (May 17, 2012)

Sorry but I just dont care for Phillip at ALL- he is always off key, has to slide into his notes and last night could BARELY carry the tune of that last song and still had to 'slide' into the last note because he didnt hit it. All his songs sound the same. I hoped he would go home weeks ago, but sigh, is still there. I am hoping it gets down to Joshua and Jessica..........


----------



## Becky (May 17, 2012)

I'll be happy if any of those 3 win. And I think any of them could.


----------



## Taylor Richelle (May 18, 2012)

So who else is shocked with last nights results!? I mean I'm happy for Phil and I really love him, but I was shocked at who went home.


----------



## Sonya (May 18, 2012)

I had to work so didn't get to watch it yet, but I heard who got kicked off. Josh is a great singer but I think he is limited on "what" he can sing. I love to listen to him but could never listen to a whole album of it. I think Phillip is going to win...not sure I agree with that. Of course Jessica is way better singer, but I also feel the same way about her as Josh, I could never listen to a whole album of her singing. They were all good this year, but I never really had a favorite as I did other years. I guess Holly was one of my favorites, I liked her determination.


----------



## Equuisize (May 18, 2012)

I was shocked to see Josh leave last night, too.

I thought where the bottom 3 ended up it would be Josh and Jessica battling it out.

The judges seemed to be molding the publics opinion, to one of them, for weeks.

Phillip is such an individual performer ::: he seems to feel his music on a cellular level, all the way to his toes.

We happened to watch a PBS show a couple weeks ago of The Dave Matthews Band at Red Rock and there are lots of

similarities in their styles and enthusastic approach to entertaining.

I was pulling for sweet Holly, was sad to see her go but now I'll pull for Phillip.

As Sonya said I could not listen to a whole album of Josh nor Jessica although I think they've futures ahead of them.


----------



## Sterling (May 18, 2012)

I'm glad Phillip is in the finals. I enjoyed Jessica's rendition of I'll Be There. Her high range is spot on but her lower range needs work. I enjoyed watching Josh, but could not listen to him consistently. Phillip is one that I could tune in to now and again and so for that reason I would give him my vote. That and he is truly into his music. Not only is he a singer but he puts his all into it...heart and soul. I found this year altho the competition was good, I really didn't have a red hot favorite. I was rooting for Holly from a while ago, but she didn't pick up enough confidence and speed to excelerate herself to the finale.


----------



## Mona (May 18, 2012)

I agree with almost all of theses past few comments on lasrt nights' results. I was surprised too! I also do not have a "favorite" really, but I do feel that Joshua and Jessica were far better singers than Phillip. I still can't believe Joshua, of all was sent home! I was sure it would come down to him and one of the others in the finale, but I am not sad, I am happy for ll of them.

I really liked the Jackson 5 song Jessica sang too, and also agree with her stellar upper voice...so SWEET, but she cannot do the lower scale well at all. When she hits the lows, it no longer sounds like singing.

I absolutely LOVED the Bob Seger song that Philip sang! To me, that was one of his top performances, and it seemed like it could be the closing number for a Phillip concert!! I LOVED it!

I have no favorite this year either...of course I had some that I feel/felt can sing better than others, but the way America votes is clearly not on voice alone. They are ALL super singers in their own way!!


----------



## Sonya (May 18, 2012)

I agree its not just 'voice' people vote for, I guess its the whole package. And even though the judges have no say in who wins, their comments definately steer the votes. I have never voted....it's on when I am at work so I can only watch it after the fact.


----------



## Mona (May 18, 2012)

That is not always the case though. Look what happened to Jessica earlier. The judges couldn;t say enough good about her, and then that same week, she got sent home!! Thank God they used their wild card on her!! But I think what happens is, people assume that the "best" ones are safe, so vote for the others to help ensure they won;t be sent home, and sometimes it backfires. Unfortunately, we cannot vote from Canada. I sure wish we could though!!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (May 18, 2012)

I too was shocked at the results. I expected Joshua to be one of the finalist. I def preffered him over Jessica, so now, FOR SURE, I'm rooting for Phillip. I've never voted, but next week may be my first!


----------



## Equuisize (May 22, 2012)

I'm still rooting for Phillip!

I love that you can hear the smile in his voice, when he sings. I love how he is so gracious to the musicians and back up singers.

He is his own man and while I'd love to see him win .. he'd probably be better off, artistically, not to win and not be under the thumb

of an Idol contract, where someone would be trying to mold him.

I've enjoyed the Idol experience this year. It was a stellar group of young people!!

I loved their backgrounds and graphics - it was enjoyable this year, overall.

How was it for you?


----------



## Mona (May 23, 2012)

I am not rooting for either of them, or maybe I should say I am rooting for both. I will be happy with the outcome either way.

Solely on vocal ability, I would think Jessica should win, but I have to say she seemed to have a bit of a bad evening...song choices, and a few bad notes. I felt bad for her.

As for Phillip, I think he WILL be the winner...I am not hoping it for or against, just thinking that is the way it will end up as it seems he has a larger following/fan base, or so it sounded in the audience anyway. I was NOT impressed with the choices for his first 2 songs, but he absolutely KICKED BUTT with that last one. I absolutely LOVED that last song he did, and could just listen to it over and over. Everything Randy said, was right on with my feelings/thoughts on his last performance.



And I soooo agree with you Nancy, about Phillip always giving thanks to his back-up people. I have noticed that and mentioned the same thing to friends in the past. He certainly shows his appreciation without hesitation.

I am almost scared to watch tomorrow night, but either way, whoever wins, and whoever the runner-up will be, they are BOTH winners in my books.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (May 23, 2012)

Phil-lip! Phil-lip! Phil-lip!!!





Or so I'm hoping. But either is fine as they are both talented.

On a side note, I felt bad for Scotty McCreery last night. Having to sing after those two...didn't make him seem so "Idol" like, imo. There is just no comparison between the years.


----------



## Sonya (May 23, 2012)

I am camping and can get 3g here for my internet but too many trees for my satellite tv to work so I didn't see it...let me know what happens tonight and what you think.


----------



## Taylor Richelle (May 23, 2012)

So who else is happy with who won!? Not gunna put names for those who might not have watched it yet...but I'm so happy!


----------



## Danielle_E. (May 23, 2012)

Unfortunately I am not of the same opinion on the winner and am disappointed. Not an artist I would buy a record of. Next year I am sticking to watching The Voice only. JMHO


----------



## vickie gee (May 23, 2012)

I did not favor either over the other at this point. I thought singing the phone book was cute. Thanks goodness for Joshua in the Bee Gees song because the guys were not doing it justice as a whole, at least for me. Always fun to watch though.


----------



## Mona (May 24, 2012)

I am so happy for Phillip!! I don't mean happy that HE won (over Jessica), but just so happy FOR him!! It was so emotional for him, and Jessica was a very good runner up...definitly not any hard feelings there! I couldn't get over the way Jessica matched that lady singer (don't know her name, but in the song where they were making all the silly faces! LOL) with her talent. I couldn't help but think, here is this older lady, who's had her entire life of singing behind her, and then there is Jessica, only SIXTEEN years old, and matching her vocally, like she had all those years behind her as well. UNREAL!! That girl has got it made!!! I am so happy for both of them!! Actually, for so many of them. The Top 5 for sure were all pretty awesome!!


----------



## minih (May 24, 2012)

I was also surprised that Phillip won, but like Mona said the top 5 were very good, I think we will be hearing from several.


----------



## Sonya (May 24, 2012)

I dvrd it, so will have to watch it tomorrow. It was a good year....for Jessica fans , not to worry....in some ways I think the runner up has more options than the winner, they are probably not controlled as much by the American Idol people. A friend of mine's daughter made it to Hollywood a few years ago and she had to sign some kind of contract that she couldn't sign any record deals for a year or something like that.


----------



## little lady (May 24, 2012)

I feel like this years contestants where some of the more talented. Many will go on to bigger things.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (May 24, 2012)

I am VERY HAPPY!!! But many of this year's talent will go on to better things. And yes, the telephone skit was hilarious! I also enjoyed Rhianna and Aerosmith - was like a real concert.


----------



## Equuisize (May 24, 2012)

_All over_ for the season and already I wonder if they'll be able to put together a group of kids that good, next year!

I thought the finale was a bit disjointed and was confused how the groups that sound so good as individuals could sound so

awful in their group routines?!!

I'm happy for Phillip that he got the recognition and happy that Jessica seemed so pleased for him.

This is some kind of stretch isn't it, for only 'boy winners'?

I read Phillip had 8 surgeries for kidney issues during the Idol season.. Hope he gets healthy and has a wonderful

career.


----------

